# Grub screws



## Crittilian23 (23/6/16)

hi guy's 

where can I get grub screws for a velocity v1?


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/6/16)

Il just add mine here. already stripped one screw on my brand new serpent. replacement help?


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Seems like it is a common thing.. hence why im extra careful with my Velocity.. So far I've only heard of people using old RDAs' grub screws.


----------



## zadiac (23/6/16)

I make my own with a dremel and a very thin cutting disc


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

zadiac said:


> I make my own with a dremel and a very thin cutting disc


Sounds like something to invest in.


----------



## zadiac (23/6/16)

These are the discs I use







They break very easily, but are cheap and you can get about 3 or 4 screws done before you have to replace a disc. That's why I bought 200 of them 
Got mine off ebay, but they are available locally if you search a little.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

I see on takealot.com there are a bunch of dremel tools


----------



## sabrefm1 (23/6/16)

a dremel is one tool i want to get. iv already stripped threads on my gemini which is a problem as its difficult to cut new threads as theres limited space left on the deck


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/6/16)

Henx said:


> Seems like it is a common thing.. hence why im extra careful with my Velocity.. So far I've only heard of people using old RDAs' grub screws.


i wonder do all tanks use sort of a standard size?


----------



## sabrefm1 (23/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> i wonder do all tanks use sort of a standard size?


might be 2mm or 2.5mm


----------



## kimbo (23/6/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/free-samples.t4665/

They have any size


----------



## kimbo (23/6/16)

http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/screws-and-nuts


----------



## kimbo (23/6/16)

http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/grub-screws


----------



## Crittilian23 (25/6/16)

I just took the spare grub screws from my velocity tank and I'm back in business.


----------



## ET (25/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------

